# Gist Ride Fluid Turbo Trainer



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Been looking at getting one of the Gist Ride Fluid Turbo Trainers for a while, has anybody got any experience of this model or can recommend something with similar spec? (oil resistance so it's quiet and handle bar control for resistance).
My local bike shop has them in. LINKY

I'm getting fed up of not being able to get out on the trails lately due to ligament damage to my ankle  and don't want to find myself out in the wilderness and not be able to walk, let alone ride:doublesho So I figure this is the next best thing to help improve fitness whilst being able to stop whenever I need to.


----------

